# Fish Photo's(Includes my 8 new fry)!



## elvis332

Just about 2 days ago my Sunset Fire Platy gave birth to 8 Babys!!!!!Here are some pics of the fry and the other fish.(the other sunset fire platy is pregnate!!!


----------



## elvis332

Nice fish?


----------



## livebearerlover

I love the Koi swordtails. I was gonna buy a couple the other day but they wanted 6.99 each and I didnt have that much to spend...I know not a lot but I have almost no cash these days. Alas...someday I'm sure I will get some. They are really pretty fish.


----------



## hXcChic22

Nice tank. We have similar fish! We also have a pair of sunset fire platies (who have had fry once so far) and pineapple swordtails. It's hard to tell from the one pic, but I think you actually have a Pineapple Swordtail rather than a Neon Swordtail. I was googling them and yours looks more like ours than the Neons. 
I don't know, you can probably tell for sure if you looked them up, since I only have those few pics to go on.


----------



## Guest

if you talkin about the female swordtail, thats not a neon. thats cross between a green and orange swordtail. sold commonly as a green swordtail but techinically it isnt a green. its a variatus of the X.hellri genepool.


----------



## Buggy

Congrats on the babies Elvis! Your fish are looking good (and your photography is getting much better too . I especially like pics #4 and #6.


----------



## elvis332

Thanks everybody.Ohh and i thought they were pineapple but then the lady at the store said there neon.And i said no there not there pineapple but she said there neon so i call them neon now


----------



## hXcChic22

Yeah I think you are right and I am just a 'tard. 
The more I look at them, the more I think we have neons too, lol. It's just so hard to tell from google images. Some make me think they are pineapples, oters make me think they are neons.


----------



## Guest

Tori....a pineapple swordtail is a pale yellow color. 

THIS is a true green sword tail. also known as a Neon Swordtail.
http://www.aqua-fish.net/imgs/fish2/swordtail-1-male.jpg

THIS is a true pineapple sword tail.
http://www.funfishtank.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/swordtail.jpg

what u guys have is a variatus between a green and an orange swordtail. please. dont listen to those idiots at the LFS. i have kept and bred nearly every color variation of swords including neon blacks, albinos, pineapple wags and many many more.


----------



## elvis332

Ohh but.....I talked with there fish expert shes really good with fishes


----------

